# 1st FET this week at nuffield glasgow what to expect



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Hi all

I'm having my treatment through gri and have my 1st FET on wed but i dint know what to expect and have had little advice I'm currently having icsi and had ec in nov but took ohss.
I was wondering on the day do i take a nightie and can u wear make up and do u take Ur pessaries on that morning also. I understand they advice you not to wear perfume. 

Hope Someone can help me out feeling really nervous now. 

Many Thanks. x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You just wear your clothes they will ask you to remove your bottom half but you can keep your top on and they give u a gown to put on over your top.

You should have a comfortably full bladder too incase your doctor likes to use ultrasound to visualise and you should not wear make up,nail polish, perfume or any strong smelling deodorant.

Best of luck xx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Ok thank you very much for your help x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

hi i had my FET yesterday at Nuffield after developing ohss in oct also, its the same doctors who perform the transfer from GRI and you get your own private room to get changed in and you shouldnt wear anything strong smelling (I didnt even wear deodorant)  I was told not to take my pesserie on the morning of the FET but after it just take it as normal and after it I felt fine.

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Thank you lulubee for your reply. 
Had transfer and same as you it was the same doctor from GRI. 
Now on my 2WW staying positive and keeping my fingers crossed it works. 

Good luck to you hope you got a positive outcome 

xxxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck to you too, I am getting so anxious to find out still a week to go and I haven't experienced any changes or had any cramping etc so far tho have been really emotional.

Let's hope the rest of the wait flies in for us both xxxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Oh i know im starting to feel stressed with this 2ww now and very anxious i did a hpt this morning and im now 9dp 3 dt and got a bfn feeling deflated just trying to stay positive until next week. 

will be thinking of u its such a horrible time. 


good luck i will let u know how i get on. 

xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

I done one this morn too was also neg but I knew it was most likely to be but has made me even more anxious, I think we defo just done it way too soon xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Yeah i think so too am an emotional wreck lol my husbands saying r u crying again lol 
fingers crossed for us both. 

let me know how ur getting on and il keep u posted. xx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Hi lulubee how are you getting on? I did another test this morning but again bfn. just wondered if you have tested again and how u r feeling. 

xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Aw sorry to hear that, I've been too scared to test again I'll try wed or thur, I have been getting a wee but of cramp hopefully good cramp but am still so anxious Friday can't come quick enough xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

I know I have told myself im not testing again until thursday now just to see.  I cant wait for friday either just simply if its a fail then I can try and get over it quicker , But fingers crossed for us both.

Let me know how you get on good luck  xxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hy how are you feeling I done another test still negative am getting really worried now that it hasn't worked x


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Im excatly the same i did another this morning and also negative too. im worried and very anxious now. was it icsi u had too? Have u got a back up plan x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes it was icsi first try I really don't know what to do if it doesn't work don't know if I could handle all this again, do u have a back up? Let's hope a preg test just isn't pickin it up and the blood test will.xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Thats how i feel to this was my first icsi and to be honest iv found it emotionally draining i dont think i could handle it again. im thinking if it is neg then im defo leaving it again until at least maybe end of year to give myself time i think if its faild il try a get a holiday sorted to unwinde. im praying our tests r just not showing up too. is it just bloods they do fri? Or so the scan u too? Im unsure wot to expect as no ones said wot the do xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

As far as I'm aware they do a blood test then phone later in the day with the results, I've said the same coz am fed up of all the medication and trying to get time off work for all the appointments  it feels like forever coz I over responded with the egg collection in oct so it's taken so long to get to this stage. I also think we will b about a year away from the nhs funded list but it's prob easier to say we will just wait than actually wait lol xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Yeah it seems we r in the same boat i over responded too in oct and its been such a long process and as u say all the meds and trying to get time off is a nightmare. im fortunate enough we wait 2-3 years on the nhs waiting list and this is us now at the first go jst about over its a long process even the waiting list part too. it will be good to give my body a rest if its failed as im sure all these meds cant be god. il test again fri am then see what happens but am not holding out much hope. i keep reading on other sites that folk got a positive at like 7-10 day past transfer. so hod know. 

good luck for friday will keep my fingers crossed for u keep you posted xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Mine was negative I'm devastated, hope u got a better result xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

mines was negative also. its so upsetting iv decided to wait to oct to start again to let my body recover as in emotionally drained. 

hope ur ok xx


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

I really don't know wot to do, I really Thot it wud work for u since it didn't work for me, tbh I think they are hopeless there was no reason why it shouldn't have worked I will most likely go for our 2nd round ASAP then if that doesn't work hav a rest and wait til we reach nhs list.

Hope your ok xxx


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

Yeah good plan. i was cerain mine would of worked too as they said they were of excellent quality so i cant understand y it didnt work. but im defo having a break. Good luck for your next round x


----------



## lulubee (Mar 25, 2012)

Same we had such a good chance so what chance do other couples have who are older or have more than one factor? Ive sent them an email I think I'm looking for someone to blame x


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Just wanted to say big    ladies, unfortunately just because embryos seem good quality it doesn't always mean they are viable. Ours have always been top quality and we have only had 1 chemical pregnancy from 7 embryos transferred x

It is totally understandable to want to blame someone, it's part of the grieving process.  With time you will start to feel better and become stronger to try again, best of luck for the future xx


----------

